# Trip to Barcelona



## ToniWeller (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi guys! I'm new here  My name is Toni. In a month I'm going to visit Barcelona. Who was? How was it? How many days is it better to allocate a trip to see everything?


----------



## Robert Reiser (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello Toni, welcome!

Can you give us an idea what your interests are? I just came back from a 4 day vacation in Barcelona - depending on your interests you can probably spend between a few days and a few months if you really would like to see "everything"


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 28, 2017)

is this a work photography visit, or a personal photography visit, or a family / with others visit --- it makes a big difference 
Generally:
forget the 'everything'; not even the locals will see everything 
remember, what you see in the magazines and brochures will be very different in real life and very different to what _YOU _will be able to see and photograph . 
There is only _one _morning and _one_ evening each day for those subjects that require the special light to make all those special photos you dream about 
I would personally forget about getting the perfect and best photos, take very basic but good gear and enjoy my time there. If the magic photo happens then that's the bonus . I cannot think of anything worse than lots of heavy bulky gear to worry about


----------

